# Looking at a 2012 1752 with Mercury 60/40. Any thoughts?



## bulldog (May 2, 2012)

Boat is a 2012 Blazer 1752 with a 2012 Mercury 60/40 with a 5 year warranty. Anyone run this set up or know anyone that does? How fast will it go? Good combo? It will be brand new with zero hours on it. The warranty really interests me.

The plan right now is to get it with just the motor and boat and then install my seats, gas tanks, batteries, fish finders and trolling motor from my old boat. Id like to use my trailer unless I can sell mine for what I have in it which is about $1300. I'm going to talk to them tomorrow to see what they will do on price.

Any input would really help. Thanks in advance.


----------



## lowe1648 (May 3, 2012)

When I was picking up my boat a few weeks ago there was a alweld that was set up the same as the blazer and they told me it would run 31-32 . As far as I know blazers are a little lighter boat.


----------



## Lennyg3 (May 3, 2012)

bulldog said:


> Boat is a 2012 Blazer 1752 with a 2012 Mercury 60/40 with a 5 year warranty. Anyone run this set up or know anyone that does? How fast will it go? Good combo? It will be brand new with zero hours on it. The warranty really interests me.
> 
> The plan right now is to get it with just the motor and boat and then install my seats, gas tanks, batteries, fish finders and trolling motor from my old boat. Id like to use my trailer unless I can sell mine for what I have in it which is about $1300. I'm going to talk to them tomorrow to see what they will do on price.
> 
> Any input would really help. Thanks in advance.




Details on trailer please?


----------



## fender66 (May 3, 2012)

Knowing you.....this isn't fast enough. #-o 

But....it would be a great boat to fish out of no doubt. Blazers are light and from everything I've heard, hold up well. I think it's going to be a lighter gauge all the way around compared to what you have. You'll have to watch those rocks even more. :wink:


----------



## bulldog (May 3, 2012)

fender66 said:


> Knowing you.....this isn't fast enough. #-o
> 
> But....it would be a great boat to fish out of no doubt. Blazers are light and from everything I've heard, hold up well. I think it's going to be a lighter gauge all the way around compared to what you have. You'll have to watch those rocks even more. :wink:



I'm never going to live this down am I?


----------



## S&amp;MFISH (May 3, 2012)

Bulldog, drove by your shop this morning on my way to take a drug test,should have stopped by,but it was early.Will have to stop in next time.


----------



## fender66 (May 4, 2012)

S&MFISH said:


> Bulldog, drove by your shop this morning on my way to take a drug test,should have stopped by,but it was early.Will have to stop in next time.



Hope you didn't have to study too hard for this test. 8)


----------

